# 2nd Installment for Visa Application



## Tauqir (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi All,

I read these lines at 
Professionals and other Skilled Migrants Visa Charges - Outside Australia
page;
"The 1st installment of the Visa Application Charge must be paid at the time of application.

The 2nd installment of the Visa Application Charge for dependents aged 18 years or over with less than functional English must be paid before the visa is granted."

Does 2nd installment's statement means that this will be asked to pay if Visa is sure to be granted? Or there are any chances to be rejected even after payment of 2nd installment.

Experts' opinion is appreciated.


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

Tauqir said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read these lines at
> Professionals and other Skilled Migrants Visa Charges - Outside Australia
> ...


Hi Tauqir,
I am not sure about that, but i think they ask you to pay this in the last stage before you grant your visa !!!!!
Do you have any dependents over 18 ? 
or your partner can't have functional English ?


----------



## Tauqir (Nov 24, 2010)

Carol E said:


> Hi Tauqir,
> I am not sure about that, but i think they ask you to pay this in the last stage before you grant your visa !!!!!
> Do you have any dependents over 18 ?
> or your partner can't have functional English ?


Thanks Carol,

Was just asking for clarification, that if I have to pay 2nd installment for my partner then how much the chances are there to gone waste of this amount.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

if your spouse have studied in english medium or she has functional english IELTS score, you will not be asked for 2nd installment. 

If this is not the case, and you have been asked for 2nd installment then possiblity of getting visa is more.. no one can gaurantee that, till it is granted..


----------



## zonaid (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Tauqir,
Let me share my views and understandings on the 2nd installment. 
Basically you can think it as a 'tution' fee for your 2nd applicant/s included in your visa which will facilitate (!!) you to have them learning basic English once your visa is granted and you all enter Australia for migration. Usually the second installment is only asked at the end of your visa processing tasks (and they are about to finalize you as granted) - and they require you to pay this installment. But be sure - its only for ABCD you are paying near about 3000$....
Both me and my wife both sit for IELTS. My wife is not from English medium - neither was I. I scored 7.5 avg (minimum 6.5 in 1 module), and she got 5 on average. Her score saved me that 3000$ when our visa was finalized. So to speak - I (and I am sure most of us in the forum) pnly paid the first installment.
So I am sure you get the picture - 3000$ without IELTS, or 0.00$ with IELTS from your dependent applicants (18+)..... and they require only 4.5 so far I remember (pls check the DIAC)

Ciao.
Zonaid


----------



## Tauqir (Nov 24, 2010)

zonaid said:


> Hi Tauqir,
> Let me share my views and understandings on the 2nd installment.
> Basically you can think it as a 'tution' fee for your 2nd applicant/s included in your visa which will facilitate (!!) you to have them learning basic English once your visa is granted and you all enter Australia for migration. Usually the second installment is only asked at the end of your visa processing tasks (and they are about to finalize you as granted) - and they require you to pay this installment. But be sure - its only for ABCD you are paying near about 3000$....
> Both me and my wife both sit for IELTS. My wife is not from English medium - neither was I. I scored 7.5 avg (minimum 6.5 in 1 module), and she got 5 on average. Her score saved me that 3000$ when our visa was finalized. So to speak - I (and I am sure most of us in the forum) pnly paid the first installment.
> ...


Thanks Zonaid for your detailed reply.
In fact I know that this 3575$ will be paid only in case if my partner wouldn't have IELTS. I have IELTS but I was just asking for information that If for any reason my partner wouldn't be able to grab 4.5 then at what stage we have to pay this amount. Off course this is a huge amount and I was wondering if some one had this type of scenario, then what are the chances of wastage of this much amount.


----------



## maryrose (Nov 30, 2011)

Am still not sure on the 2nd installment can someone tell me the reasons why you would have to pay this thanks


----------



## Teakat (May 14, 2011)

I believe the second installment is paid only when the spouse or 18+ dependent cannot communicate well enough in English to pass the IELTS


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Tauqir said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read these lines at
> Professionals and other Skilled Migrants Visa Charges - Outside Australia
> ...


You will be asked to pay the 2nd installment only when the visa is about to be granted.So you be sure of one thing when they ask for this 2nd installment: You are about to get the Visa..
But this 2nd installment is to be paid only if your spouse/dependent(18+ years) are not able to get 4.5 bands in IELTS. I think this score is easily achievable and why do you wanna spend so much money when you can give the IELTS ?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Tauqir;

Hope your query has been addressed! In case of any confusion please do PM me.

Thanks.




Tauqir said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read these lines at
> Professionals and other Skilled Migrants Visa Charges - Outside Australia
> ...


----------



## pauldough (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello this may be a dumb question, but I wondering is the 2nd installment only required if you do not read or write English well? I was also wondering if the first installment fee is for both you and your spouse or is that price for each? Thank you look forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

2nd installment is for your spouse..




pauldough said:


> Hello this may be a dumb question, but I wondering is the 2nd installment only required if you do not read or write English well? I was also wondering if the first installment fee is for both you and your spouse or is that price for each? Thank you look forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

what is the method of payment for 2nd installment fee?
Can i pay the 2nd installment charge for 190 visa through the embassy specified bank?


----------



## zahed (May 18, 2015)

what is the amount of the initial visa application fee for subclass 190?


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

lifeisgood said:


> 2nd installment is for your spouse..


Hi, This second instalment is for second partner who are 18+ and without functional English. My question is, is it only for 190 or its applicable for 189 also.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

It applies to a lot of visas, including both the 190 and 189. Fees and charges for visas


----------



## Sky2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Spouse English

Hi all, really appreciate your help! CO contacted me last week and requested the English proof for my spouse. We are going to pay the second installment, because my spouse couldn't get 4.5 IELTS. I have sent an email saying we will pay the fees, but still haven't heard from the CO regarding the invoice and payment method.
Please advice me how long the CO takes to send that invoice? Is he/she sending a link to pay online? or is it a paper base invoice? Thanks!


----------



## chois (Apr 21, 2016)

Sky2016 said:


> Spouse English
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi mate, have you got the invoice yet?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
How is the payment for second installment asked - do we get an email having a link to pay the second installment or do we get some button on the visa application web-page, where we click and pay the second installment? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## hanuman.saini (Aug 27, 2016)

Sky2016 said:


> Spouse English
> 
> Hi all, really appreciate your help! CO contacted me last week and requested the English proof for my spouse. We are going to pay the second installment, because my spouse couldn't get 4.5 IELTS. I have sent an email saying we will pay the fees, but still haven't heard from the CO regarding the invoice and payment method.
> Please advice me how long the CO takes to send that invoice? Is he/she sending a link to pay online? or is it a paper base invoice? Thanks!


Hi mate, have you got the invoice yet?


----------

